
NASA concerned about culture of “inappropriateness” at SpaceX - MBCook
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/11/nasa-plans-invasive-review-of-spacex-after-musk-smoked-weed/
======
planteen
Ah, the world of government contracts, where a startup may contractually
required to have a "drug and alcohol free workplace" which means getting rid
of any beer in the break room fridge.

------
celticninja
oh my god someone smoked weed!! better run a complete audit on everything. How
many boeing employees have drunk alcohol? sounds like much ado about nothing.

~~~
Cheyana
Not to mention other extracurricular activities that Boeing employees may be
involved in:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enumclaw_horse_sex_case](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enumclaw_horse_sex_case)

